# Newbie Seeking Advice



## HopelessFatMan (Aug 17, 2014)

Hi there everyone, this is my first post here on UGBB.  I stumbled upon this forum while researching DNP.  I found a wealth of information from the various threads on here and I would really like to give it a try.  I am 5' 8" and weigh 220lbs.  I am not looking for any drastic results in fact I would be happy even if I shed 10 pounds.  Basically while researching DNP the information is all over the place and am not sure what to trust.  I was hoping experienced veterans can direct me to a good reliable/reputable seller of DNP.  I am afraid I would get scammed or worse getting a unsafe product.  I am cost conscious but I would not hesitate to pay for safety and quality.  While I researched there seems to be more than one form of DNP people can take and I was wondering if anyone here will give me a suggestion as to which kind will be optimal for me.

Basically my main goal is to lose weight to a healthy level but I am not in a rush to do it.  I would be happy if a single cycle can even take off 10 pounds.  I am not pursuing crazy results of any kind and I don't plan on exercising at all during a cycle.  I already sweat pretty badly on a regular basis as I am not very heat tolerant so I'll probably try to stay low carb as it seems to be the consensus carbs make body temperatures rise more.  I'm not sure but based on this information it would be awesome of some veterans here can give me some pointers as to the optimal length of a cycle as well as recommended dosage for a beginner that would be safe with minimal side effects.  Obviously a good seller would be the most important and I'm not even sure where to buy DNP!

I've had a long battle with my obesity and I have tried many sports and training regimens.  I just struggle to lose body fat.  I remember where 8 months I would go to the gym 5-6 days a week.  I would do an hour of cardio where I would sweat enough to make it look like I just jumped into a pool with my clothes on and then lift weights for an hour and I only managed to lose 10 pounds over the 8 months on a low carb diet.  I've recently spend 3 months playing tennis     3-4 days a week in the summer heat for an hour each session and cannot lose any weight at all.  I ended up injuring my ankles because of the intensity of the exercise yet I lost no weight and can't exercise for a while as my ankles recover.  Hopefully DNP can be that light at the end of the tunnel that I have been searching for.  Ultimately I would be happy even if I can maintain my weight at 190.  Thanks in advance!


----------



## Rumpy (Aug 17, 2014)

I've never used DNP and I'm afraid I really don't have any good advice, but I did want to say welcome to UGBB.


----------



## vineary2242 (Aug 17, 2014)

Hey mate, I'm new here too and you and I seem a lot alike.  I lost a lot of weight with OUT DNP.  Just doing things right, eating and exercising.  I have however after I lost a lot of weight tried DNP and other items.  You can look through my few posts here and I did put up pics in my profile here, gallery or whatever.  I'm never sure anyone should go on DNP but I also think it can help.  I know lots of people in my gym have used it and use it.  There are a lot of protocols to use it and I can assist with the protocols.  But the priority is getting the right supplier as this stuff seriously can kill you.  Also you have to be smart how to use it as again this stuff can kill you.  If you haven't seen the way this is going... let me say again, this stuff can kill you.  

However, I know it has been used safely by many.  I've seen a guy go from 450 to 280 using DNP, eating right and long slow steady exercise.  He fixed his fatty liver (reduced it and you could see the reduction on him) and he stopped taking his Diabetes II med's almost immediately on DNP.  I've seen other much more modest results also.  I've also seen people get such a skin rash and have to be hospitalized.  I've not seen anyone die on it yet knock on wood.  However let me say again, this stuff can kill you.  

So going a proper routine and getting safe real DNP is the priority.  I don't want to clog up your thread here and you can't PM or message yet as you don't have enough posts.  If you hang around a while and post 10 times you can PM, if you post 4 times you can have conversations with people.  I'll be glad to give you MY experiences and my understanding of DNP but remember, this stuff can kill you  

However, most the deaths I've seen are from people over dosing, anorexics and bulimics taking this on a high dose (usually females), and body builders ingesting the raw powders mixing it with water and such.  This stuff needs to be capped in the right way and many of the UK brands are UNDERDOSED !!!!   You have to understand that this stuff CAN KILL YOU and so you can't walk into Walmart and get it.  So many guys just cap it in their toilet and sell it without knowing what they are doing.  So if you want to go out and buy it from a twat in the gym then good luck, it's probably crap DNP and could KILL YOU


----------



## HopelessFatMan (Aug 17, 2014)

Hey Vineary2242 thanks for the advice.  I definitely did lots of reading up on DNP and it's dangers and I can definitely say that I would never even try to overdose on it to get results.  Heck I still have a wife and I would never put my life in extensive danger just for the sake of dieting.  However as you mentioned the guy that had diabetes is stuff that I'm wary of.  My dad is a diabetic and I want to lose weight mainly for health reasons.  I was never really self conscious about looks.  I hope I can find a good reliable supplier.


----------



## vineary2242 (Aug 17, 2014)

Well if you want to chat about protocol and such let me know I'll give you what I know and my research on it to make sure you have enough info before you decide to take it.  But you gotta be around here long enough and post enough so you can have conversations and PM's and such.


----------



## Tren4Life (Aug 17, 2014)

Welcome aboard. POB knows a lot about dnp. Maybe he will chime in.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 17, 2014)

Dnp is a very drastic measure for weight loss. It's really best left to somebody like a powerlifter who needs to drop weight fast to make a weight class.

For what you are going to spend on the dnp you can buy professional diet services.

Low carb is not the best way to lose fat.  You just need to be consuming the right amount of calories at the right time.  I would urge you to spend your money there instead.

You should consider seeing your physician for bloodwork too. Total test free test LH FSH and a full thyroid panel.

You are either way off on your calories or something is wrong with your hormones.


----------



## HopelessFatMan (Aug 17, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> Dnp is a very drastic measure for weight loss. It's really best left to somebody like a powerlifter who needs to drop weight fast to make a weight class.
> 
> For what you are going to spend on the dnp you can buy professional diet services.
> 
> ...



How much is the market price of DNP is it really that expensive?  As far as calories I actually do not actually eat too much.  Most people often comment that they would expect me to eat a lot more due to my weight.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 17, 2014)

HopelessFatMan said:


> How much is the market price of DNP is it really that expensive?  As far as calories I actually do not actually eat too much.  Most people often comment that they would expect me to eat a lot more due to my weight.



We don't discuss prices of things like this here.  But I can tell you there is often a minimum purchase amount that will cost about the same as a 12 week diet.

And other people's opinions of how much you eat is not exactly a scientific evaluation of your intake.


----------



## vineary2242 (Aug 17, 2014)

It's not Qty it's the quality of what you eat.  

And if you ever weighed your food you'd be amazed at what the portion sizes are.  When I lost weight and weighed out 100 grams of chicken breast I about broke down and cried at how small the damn things was.


----------

